# Students return to Uvalde schools ~ today.



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)

Let's all wish them a good year and pray for their safety.

Hearts are with everyone in UCISD as they begin a new school year.   One g-niece starts her first day of school at Dalton Elementary as a pre-K student. Thinking of you, Lucy Jo.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2022)

Poor little kids. What must be going on inside their heads and how much are they having to suppress?
I wish them many good years and pray for inner healing.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes, I wish them well, also the parents and teachers.
They are all dealing with a mental burden that did not have to happen.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2022)

I thought Robb Elementary would be torn down.  What happened to that idea?  Not enough time?

I heard a little girl who was there, wakes up every night to go in younger sister's bed because she is afraid.  So sad for those children, their families.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Bless them all..  May the nightmares fade fast and they go on and flourish in their lives....R.I.P never forgotten those who lost their lives..


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)

A Prayer For Uvalde Students
Lord, I have just one request
As I pray to you this very night
The children of Uvalde need you so
When they wake to the morning light
It's their first day back to school
And they have worry and anxiety
Please hug them tightly as they sleep
To set their worried minds at ease
Please let them know they're not alone
That you'll be right by their side
Along with 21 beautiful angels
That will accompany you as their guide
Tomorrow will be for these brave 21
As we proudly wear maroon and white
To celebrate the life they lived
And to not forget and always fight
Thank you Lord for listening
For I've believed in you all along
Knowing you'll make them feel real safe
And remain forever Uvalde strong






Dennis Brown        09/05/22


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2022)

@PamfromTx Thank you for sharing that beautifully written prayer.
It has brought tears to my eyes.
I weep for all the children killed, maimed or traumatised by gun violence.

I have never forgotten one of my students, a lovely 16 year old girl, who was killed by a stranger who held her and her boyfriend at knife point one evening. The boy was handcuffed to a tree while he raped, strangled, then drowned the girl. Every time I drive past that spot I think of her, so deeply did her death affect me. Imagine the effect this had on her boyfriend.

How much more will the living children carry the emotional scars of surviving a massacre.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 15, 2022)

Omg, I am almost in tears after seeing these photos of Lucy Jo and Lily.  Lucy Jo has long days because she waits for her mother àt school.  Both are at Dalton Elementary.  One as a teacher and the wittle one as a Pre K student.


----------

